# Helping finding bottomless PF



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey all,

I'm hoping you lovely people can help me find a bottomless PF that can hold an IMS basket https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/IMS-Gaggia-Competition-Filter-Basket-1622g---B682TH265E/m-m-2005.aspx

would be nice if the handle isn't super ugly 

This is for a new Gaggia Classic 2019 in the UK.

thanks!


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggia-bottomless-portafilter.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks. This will def take a 22g basket?

not to be picky but the handle on this is super ugly


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> Thanks. This will def take a 22g basket?
> 
> not to be picky but the handle on this is super ugly


I've had a 20/21g basket in, should take any sized basket as it's bottomless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks. I thought I saw a picture where the underside shows what looks like a ridge that would restrict what will fit inside.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> Thanks. This will def take a 22g basket?
> 
> not to be picky but the handle on this is super ugly


You could always go with walnut.

The Bottomless Coffeeshop do a few different handles too.


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

That's nice but says not suitable for new Gaggia Classic


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I can't help immediately, but making a wooden handle for my classic is on my list of things to try. I have a large, not sure what is under the black plastic of the current one but it can't be overly complex.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Plopmaster5000 said:


> That's nice but says not suitable for new Gaggia Classic


It's possible they could be talking about the 2015-18 Classis & not the Pro which went back to the pre-2015 boiler. Perhaps@MrShades could confirm if a pre-2015 portafilter would fit a 2019+ model.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

ashcroc said:


> It's possible they could be talking about the 2015-18 Classis & not the Pro which went back to the pre-2015 boiler. Perhaps@MrShades could confirm if a pre-2015 portafilter would fit a 2019+ model.


 Thanks @ashcroc - glad to help : Yes, they're all the same - pre2015 and 2018+ portafilters are all interchangeable.

I have no idea whether the 2015-2018 model uses the same one (I guess not from that eBay listing) as I've never touched one, and don't intend to.

The eBay listing with the wooden handled portafilter mentions that it DOESNT fit the "new" Gaggia Classic - but then also states the model number as RI9403/11 - which is the 2015-2018 model, and NOT the 2018+ Pro version.

I've got a 2019 Pro, and many earlier models - and the portafilters all fit the same (the new ones are probably nicer though!)

So - in summary - get that one off eBay


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MrShades said:


> Thanks@ashcroc - glad to help : Yes, they're all the same - pre2015 and 2018+ portafilters are all interchangeable.
> I have no idea whether the 2015-2018 model uses the same one (I guess not from that eBay listing) as I've never touched one, and don't intend to.
> The eBay listing with the wooden handled portafilter mentions that it DOESNT fit the "new" Gaggia Classic - but then also states the model number as RI9403/11 - which is the 2015-2018 model, and NOT the 2018+ Pro version.
> I've got a 2019 Pro, and many earlier models - and the portafilters all fit the same (the new ones are probably nicer though!)
> So - in summary - get that one off eBay


Thanks MrShades. It's always nice to get confirmation from someone who owns both machines.


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Is it going to be ok using this with the machines default 15 bars of pressure or am I doomed to a splattery mess? I'm really not keen on modding my machine and losing my warranty


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, it'll be fine. Prep is key with bottomless though. Good even distribution and nice level firm tamp.

In the coming few weeks I'll have a mod kit available so you can easily and reversibly change it to 9 bar anyway - and it's so easy to do and so easy to put back to standard that it shouldn't make any difference to any warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plopmaster5000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hmmm, interesting!


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Can I ask how people have found the baskets that come with these PFs? Specifically, the plastic-handled ebay job: HERE

Are they usable or should I just get a VST or IMS instead?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

They are 'non precision' - i.e. basic construction. Should be OK for your classic Italian dark roasts but for more challenging lighter roasts go for the VST or IMS.


----------



## Quantumturbo (Jun 6, 2020)

Following. I'm looking for a bottomless Portafilter too for new Gaggia Classic pro.

What do you recommend and what basket?

What's the mod I should be doing to reduce the pressure?


----------



## goathorse_jy (Aug 23, 2020)

A little pricey, but seems like the Gaggia UK store carries a bottomless portafilter with a wooden handle?

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/barista-accessories.html#!/Wooden-Handled-Naked-Portafilter-58MM/p/190027145/category=19313026


----------

